# nest on balcony



## bida_lover (Dec 18, 2002)

Hello Friends!

I am not really new here, but the last time I logged on was when I was about 14 years old or so 
I need some advice about something that has been bothering me for quite a while. And then I suddenly remembered this forum, where you guys have always given me great advice before. 
I have come to live in a student dorm and the cutest pigeon-couple have decided to take up residence here. 
Unfortunately they decided to build their nest in a plant pot on one of our balconies (double unfortunate: it is on another floor where people do not take to kindly to their plight). It is very noisy and honestly a bad place to live, but hey what can we do about that now. 

I haven't seen the daddy pigeon, so I hope he is still alive (since a falcon has also decided to take up residence here, i live in a very popular spot apparently). 
The mother pigeon has been sitting on her 3 eggs for a couple of weeks now and I almost thought they wouldn't make it and she was sitting on them in vein. I felt really sorry for her. But when I checked this morning 2 of them have hatched! 
So I was debating on feeding her or not. If she truly is alone, then I thought feeding her would make her life just a little but easier as a single mommy. But on the other hand, Im not sure it would be wise to feed her when she has chicks. Im afraid she might feed the chicks the food that is meant for her? Also I don't want to bother her too much since the balcony door makes a lot of noise when opening and closing (its an old building), I don't want to freak her out. 
I don't know. What do you guys advice?


----------

